# Depersonalization worse in the morning?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Everytime i wake up it seems to be worse, i feel so out of it, i think ive developed depersonalization due to my anxiety increase, and i remember how scary it is from when i was younger. I used to get dp for like 10 secs. Anyways i got up this morning and felt like nothing was real, i was questioning life, if its real or just imagination. Then i had a massive panic attack where i was about to ring an ambulance







. Does anyone else feel worse when they just get up?


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Fluke93 said:


> Everytime i wake up it seems to be worse, i feel so out of it, i think ive developed depersonalization due to my anxiety increase, and i remember how scary it is from when i was younger. I used to get dp for like 10 secs. Anyways i got up this morning and felt like nothing was real, i was questioning life, if its real or just imagination. Then i had a massive panic attack where i was about to ring an ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 100% with out a doubt and at night. It has gotten better but very slow (months) you have to get rid of anxiety.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

submerged said:


> 100% with out a doubt and at night. It has gotten better but very slow (months) you have to get rid of anxiety.


Thanks for the reply







. Yeah i had derealization and it started getting better, but since my anxiety got worse i have been questioning life. Ugh, this sucks so much.


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Fluke93 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I no! I am on 8 months after panic attacks it sucks.


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Fluke93 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 be patient get rid of the anxiety.I know how hard it is a deal with it every day we will get better stay away fron caffine and sugar.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks submerged.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah mornings are bad. I think it has something to do with my dreams (my dreams are filled with so much anxiety).


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Funny, in the morning I have like absolutely no DP/DR at all, but after a few minutes it comes back.. also, my dreams are pretty vivid and positive most of the times


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Funny, in the morning I have like absolutely no DP/DR at all, but after a few minutes it comes back.. also, my dreams are pretty vivid and positive most of the times


Sounds like potential evidence to suggest that dreams do have an impact. You have positive dreams and you wake up without dp/dr. I have anxiety dreams and I wake up with dp/dr really bad.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Sounds like potential evidence to suggest that dreams do have an impact. You have positive dreams and you wake up without dp/dr. I have anxiety dreams and I wake up with dp/dr really bad.


Makes sense.. and now that I think of it, whenever I have a nightmare (which is rare) , I wake up feeling horrible in what comes to DP/DR


----------



## Julesblum (Feb 20, 2017)

So I go to boarding school. I have to go to the dining hall every morning and check in at a specific time.

I often find myself wondering how I got there and feeling confused and dreamlike. It's super scary, but

I found ways to cope with it. Take a deep breath and don't freak out. Being more anxious can make it worse.


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting. I feel best for like an hour after waking up and at night before bed. I feel worst in the afternoon at around 1-4 pm, when I am very tired and the stress and anxiety of my everyday life has gotten to me.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, usually I feel worse the first few hours of the day. Usually like 1-2 hours after I wake up I'm feeling kinda crappy.

I'm looking for a solution to the problem, maybe cranking out a early morning work out to get the blood flowing. When I find a solution I might make a thread about it on the site.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

It's worse when I feel tired and I always feel that after waking up for some reason


----------



## EricFassbender (Dec 2, 2016)

First hours after waking up = the worst ones


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its not that they early morning hours are the worst hours...Its that it just takes me so long to get going mentally...In fact my anxiety levels are generally at their lowest early in the day....Now as for night time, thats a different story altogether...I fear the dark and have serious insomnia so its a double no no for my anxiety and DP levels...

I feel similar on dark grey overcast days...My mood drops, my anxiety increases and my DP symptoms get worse...

On bright sunny early quiet summer mornings I very rarely feel anxious or depressed and my DP almost vanishes...

Night time and long dark winter nights can go f**k themselves as far as im concerned...

In fact I want to go live on either the planet Mercury or the surface of the sun itself....LOL....Think of all that wonderful natural vitamin D..... LOL...Oh and an all year round sun tan


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Well In my personal experience I can tell, yes Derealization can kick stronger at the morning hours, but you always can make meditation, take L-Theanine, a good breakfast, and don't pay attention in the way that don't indentify yourself with DP and don't let this change your feelings and you will see, you will be able to continue with all the positive energies your day! ????????


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

❤????????????????


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

First of all Eddie, you need to start leaving your depression and give yourself some credit, you will see how this can make deep changes in your life and your recovery. I send you a hug!!!


----------

